# endoscopic endolaryngeal laser assisted partial laryngectomy



## Manas maity (Oct 9, 2009)

Can please post the complete Op report. 

Thanks!


----------



## blonde01 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would code this as unlisted 31599.


----------

